# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Çështja GAY

## Talkitna

Marr shkas nga ky shkrim i kesaj zonje ne gazeten Panorama te ftoj anetaret e forumit per diskutim. Po e nis me diskutimin tim.  Ndiej nje keqardhje te madhe kur shikoj se si rrugace te tilla te veshura me petk zonjash vazhdojne te zhysin shoqerine Shqiptare ne nje batak akoma me te neveritshem duke i paraprire degjenerimit te servirur prej tyre si zhvillim e kulture. Ka mijra probleme sot ne Shqiperi per te cilat mund te ngresh zerin e te shkruash artikuj sensibilizimi per ti ardhur sado pak ne ndihme me zerin tend, shoqerise e familjes Shqiptare fatkeqesisht ne shkaterrim. Ne nje situate te tille nje lavire si kjo "zonje" na qenka shume e shqetesuar per trajtimin qe shoqeria Shqiptare u ben homoseksaleve. Pfuuuu....!!!!!                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          [AME]*Çështja “GAY”* » Vendosur: 16/08/2008 - 08:59  



• Elsa Ballauri 

Shpeshherë harrojmë se problemet e mprehta dhe shqetësuese janë pranë nesh çdo moment dhe orë, i kemi atje dhe nuk i shohim, shpesh nuk duam t’i shohim. Kemi krijuar stereotipat, që për fat të keq na e vështirësojnë më shumë komunikimin me njëri-tjetrin, se sa na ndihin për të njohur mendimet dhe shpirtin e njëri-tjetrit. I kërkojmë tabutë edhe kur iu ka kaluar koha dhe s’përbëjnë më një modë, edhe kur logjika na e ka lëkundur disi fatin dramatik të stereotipit, mundohemi të mos e lemë llogoren pa e shkrepur pushkën… E tillë në përfytyrimin tim është problemi i gay-ve në shoqërinë tonë ...Ajo që dua të them nuk është e re dhe prej meje është shtjelluar disa herë si një shqetësim. Nuk mendoj se është vetëm pozicioni “komod” i një aktivisti i të drejtave të njeriut. Unë e ndiej këtë si shqetësimin normal të një qytetari që shkon edhe përtej ligjeve dhe deklaratave të të drejtave të njeriut…. Si përherë, një pretekst të bën të shkundësh rutinën e përditshme, që kur ndodh në kohë vape është edhe më rutinë. Tamam në këto ditë të nxehta na duhej të shpërnguleshim në zyra të reja, që për fat të mirë janë vetëm një hyrje më tutje. Gjithsesi, e njëjta lodhje dhe mundim. Midis njerëzve që na ndihmonin, ne u munduam të ndihmojmë edhe një prej travestitëve shqiptarë, e njohur me emrin Nikoleta. Duke vëzhguar lëvizjen e Nikoletës nëpër pallat, unë vëzhgova edhe sjelljen e banorëve kundrejt saj. Pas dy-tre ditësh mora vesh që banorët ishin ankuar te përgjegjësi i pallatit dhe punëtorët që punonin në hyrjet përkatëse refuzuan të vazhdonin punën nëse Nikoleta do të shfaqej përsëri…. Nuk e di pse më erdhi në mend refuzimi dhe mohimi që qytetarët gjermanë të pragluftës së Dytë Botërore i bënin hebrenjve dhe më pas genocidi cfilits ndaj tre grupeve njerëzore që ndërmori Hitleri: hebrenjtë, homoseksualët dhe romët… Duket sikur ka një ndryshim të madh që prej atëherë ...dhe natyrisht që ka. Evropa dhe bota e qytetëruar i kapërceu pragjet e stereotipave të këtij lloji. Ne, shqiptarët, ende nuk e kemi hedhur hapin për të njohur këto pragje.
Duke marrë shkak nga ky mini-incident me Nikoletën, e cila sa për dijeninë e lexuesit nuk u largua, unë dua të veçoj disa probleme pezull. Një i tillë në shoqërinë tonë është çështja e gay-ve. Janë ata të harruarit dhe të vetëharruarit. Historia e homoseksualëve në Shqipëri është e vjetër dhe e groposur, është e re dhe hipokrite, është vrasëse dhe vetëvrasëse. Natyrisht që sistemi i diktaturës i shkatërroi dhe i çoroditi të gjithë radhët e natyrshme të shoqërisë, por si gjithmonë në rrethana ekstreme politike, homoseksualët shqiptarë nuk mundën ta ngrinin dot kokën dhe ata u frustruan, u dënuan, u tjetërsuan..., por nuk u zhdukën. Pa dashje, pa e pasur njohurinë e duhur mbi komunitetin homoseksual, shumë vetë në Shqipëri mendojnë se ata thjesht “nuk ekzistojnë”, apo “neve nuk i kemi pasur premisat për të pasur të tillë”. Ndërsa nga kultura e paragjykimit, shumë njerëz mendojnë se ata janë “të sëmurë”, ose “jonormalë”. Pra, gjykimi NDRYSHE për ta është i pari stereotip që i bën njerëzit t’i mohojnë. Siç kemi qenë historikisht të (vetë)izoluar, e kemi mprehur shumë mirë aftësinë e përjashtimit. Për çudi kjo bëhet më e mprehtë kur fuqizohemi një çikë më shumë. Kompleksi i inferioritetit është interesant të njihet edhe në sjelljet e shqiptarëve ndaj fenomenit “gay”. I urrejmë homoseksualët shqiptarë, sa kohë ata janë të pambrojtur, të paorganizuar, të varfër. Ka një sjellje ndryshe ndaj atyre që kanë një fuqi, që mundësisht nuk identifikohen si të tillë, por ama mjafton enigma magjike që kur përzihet me para dhe interes, duket sikur zhvishet edhe nga paragjykimet. Një sjellje krejt ndryshe është pastaj ndaj të huajve. Në këtë rast paragjykimi zbehet, pothuajse kalon në shkallë të fundit. Kryesorja është që ndaj tyre ka një interes, sepse patjetër kur vijnë në Shqipëri kanë edhe synim të ndihmojnë dhe kjo ndihmë është e vlefshme për shqiptarët. Me pak fjalë, taboo-të e shqiptarëve luajnë sipas interesave personale. Ajo që mungon dhe e bën shoqërinë të paemancipuar është mungesa e vështrimit realist, human dhe sipas parimeve të drejtësisë, që duhet të edukohen tek qytetarët. Në fakt, ndodh e kundërta. Personat gay janë më të piketuarit nga policia për t’u ngacmuar, madje edhe për t’u keqtrajtuar, janë ata që e kanë të vështirë të merren vesh me punëdhënësit. Janë ata që ende jetojnë nën frikën e familjes, që ende nuk e di prirjen e tyre. Dhe sidomos janë ata që ndofta në të vetmin vend, në Shqipëri, janë të privuar nga jeta e tyre sociale. Sidomos kjo e fundit, i bën ata të ndjehen të vetmuar dhe ka krijuar një det pa ura mes tyre dhe pjesës tjetër të shoqërisë. Me vlerat e tyre, si individë të zakonshëm, ata nuk ndikojnë dot në shoqëri dhe nuk mund të krijojnë opinione pozitive rreth vetes. Nga ana tjetër, shoqëria shqiptare përjashtuese, vazhdon t’i paragjykoje dhe s’e merr asnjëherë mundimin t’i njohë. Në Holandë ata janë spikatur si individë me vlera të veçanta në fushën e diplomacisë, artit, kulturës dhe si të tillë ndihmohen. Pothuajse çdo shqiptar kur e dëgjon një gjë të tillë, vë buzën në gaz. Homoseksualët janë si të gjithë të tjerët, prirja e tyre seksuale është pjesë private e çdo individi dhe si e tillë nuk mund të shihet si një herezi. Në Shqipëri, në vitin 1994, pas deklarimit të disa prej tyre në media, nisi një periudhë postkomuniste optimiste për ta. Gradualisht, me një insistim sofistikant dhe sistematik, tashmë jeta homoseksuale në vendin tonë është një zero. Vendi ynë është i vetmi në Evropë që nuk ka një klub të tyre publik. Tradita e lashtë e përjashtimit ka vepruar në mënyrë perfekte. Ndërkohë që edhe vetë ata janë përjashtues. Shumë individë në Shqipëri që janë gay, nuk e marrin dot përsipër të identifikohen dhe të bëjnë një përmbysje në mentalitetin e shoqërisë. Vetvetiu jeta e këtij grupi shoqëror mbetet e trishtuar dhe e dyzuar - një ironi e prejardhjes së emrit “gay”, që në gjuhen angleze do të thotë “i gëzuar"

----------


## alda09

Kjo zonja kaq kishte ne dore kaq beri,nuk varen gjerat nga une,ju apo ajo. problemet e shqiperis nuk po i zgjidhin koka me te medha jo nje gazetare,pastaj edhe pse u diskutua "ceshtja gay"nuk shoh ku eshte problemi? seili eshte i lire te beje zgjedhjet e veta.

----------


## Talkitna

> Kjo zonja kaq kishte ne dore kaq beri,nuk varen gjerat nga une,ju apo ajo. problemet e shqiperis nuk po i zgjidhin koka me te medha jo nje gazetare,pastaj edhe pse u diskutua "ceshtja gay"nuk shoh ku eshte problemi? seili eshte i lire te beje zgjedhjet e veta.


 Me fal se nuk kam sqaruar dicka me siper. Nuk kam ftuar per diskutim ato qe lepijn ..ickat e njera tjetres. Eshte e natyrshme qe ato dhe Elsa Ballahuri nuk shikojne ndonje problem.

----------


## Sa Kot

> Me fal se nuk kam sqaruar dicka me siper. Nuk kam ftuar per diskutim ato qe lepijn ..ickat e njera tjetres. Eshte e natyrshme qe ato dhe Elsa Ballahuri nuk shikojne ndonje problem.


E kush po te pyt si shume ty se kush do vij ketu per diskutim  apo jo?  :sarkastik:

----------


## Julius

E ke bo najherë atë "punë" mi Sa Kot? 
Se e kam vu re që nuk të rref shumë, pranej të pys.

----------


## Sa Kot

> E ke bo najherë atë "punë" mi Sa Kot? 
> Se e kam vu re që nuk të rref shumë, pranej të pys.


Ou, pse ky qeka justifikimi per me pyt ne ditet e sotme?

Atyne qe s'ja rref dyshohen per nai lezbikllik?  :sarkastik:

----------


## Julius

Nope. 
I paraprin pytja naj pytje tjetër. Si psh to share common experiences, if u like. :P

----------


## Sa Kot

> Nope. 
> I paraprin pytja naj pytje tjetër. Si psh to share common experiences, if u like. :P


Ah, jo jo...no thanks!  :pa dhembe: 

Shko pyt Ilden, mbase te ndihmon.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Ne fakt kjo ceshtja e ktyre homove eshte kthyer ne ceshtje dite!  

Ah o milet, njerzit po vdesin per buke, juve diskutoni per kta bythshklymat.

----------


## Julius

E pra, le të vijnë këtej nga Gërqia ku çdo urinim publik është potencialisht ftesë për tu bythëshkep.

----------


## Sa Kot

> Ne fakt kjo ceshtja e ktyre homove eshte kthyer ne ceshtje dite!  
> 
> Ah o milet, njerzit po vdesin per buke, juve diskutoni per kta bythshklymat.


Do buke ti?

Jepi reformave. Te gjithave. Nga cdo fushe e jetes. Pa perjashtim.

Se zinxhiri po u keput me nje vend, e mban me shkume.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Julius

lol O Sa Kot, të bëjmë një tentativë me shpjegu pulitikën duke marrë shembull - vaginën. 
Me e qujt përqasje politiko vaginale. 

Psh Shqipëria i ngja vaginës sepse ka më shumë importe sesa eksporte. 
Ec vazhdo ti tani. 
Ça duhet me bo që tia ngrejmë...nivelin venit. A duhet me e majt të shenjtë apo me e hudh në treg?

----------


## Apollyon

> Do buke ti?
> 
> Jepi reformave. Te gjithave. Nga cdo fushe e jetes. Pa perjashtim.
> 
> Se zinxhiri po u keput me nje vend, e mban me shkume.


Aman o Sa Kot, te djeg zemra edhe ty per kta sumshkepmat.

----------


## Julius

Dale mer ti Tukë, se nëse bëhet përqasja e duhur mund tia mbushim menien Sa Kotit për të marrë PHD.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alibaba

Aktiviste për të drejtat e njeriut?
Apo aktiviste për mallkim stërmallkues të stërmallkuar?

Larg nga Shqipëria instiktet e vdekjes.

----------


## Sa Kot

> lol O Sa Kot, të bëjmë një tentativë me shpjegu pulitikën duke marrë shembull - vaginën. 
> Me e qujt përqasje politiko vaginale. 
> 
> Psh Shqipëria i ngja vaginës sepse ka më shumë importe sesa eksporte. 
> Ec vazhdo ti tani. 
> Ça duhet me bo që tia ngrejmë...nivelin venit. A duhet me e majt të shenjtë apo me e hudh në treg?


Je dobet me krahasimet...duhet te shpjegohesh ne menyre me standarte.

----------


## Sa Kot

> Aman o Sa Kot, te djeg zemra edhe ty per kta sumshkepmat.


Shife mire se ku ndodhet Shqiperia dhe shifi mire aspiratat qe ka.

Nuk mund te dalesh ti me mentalitet Arabie nderkohe qe qellimi jot eshte tjeter per tjeter.

----------


## Sa Kot

> Aktiviste për të drejtat e njeriut?
> Apo aktiviste për mallkim stërmallkues të stërmallkuar?
> 
> Larg nga Shqipëria instiktet e vdekjes.


Ej, ho me, e dergove aplikimin per ta futur Shqiperine ne Bashkimin Afrikan?

Cudi qe s'te kane pranuar, me keto qe po thua ti duhet te kesh marre shume duartrokitje ne sallen e tyre prej kashte.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Julius

Po flasim me variabla gjithnjë. Vlera të ndryshueshme. 

E di atë barcaletën e priftit? 
I tha kojshia: Po e gjete ku e kam; para apo pas do të ta le i herë. Nëse nuk e gjen, do më japësh rrogën e muajit. 
Dakort! prifti. 
Ku e kam i thotë kjo? Para i thotë ky. 
Del kjo e nxjerr, i doli para! 
Muajin tjetër isoj. Ku e kam i thotë kjo? 
Para! 
Përkulet kjo, i del pas :P. 

I humi prapë lekët prifti. 
I flet priftëresha: Ku i ke lekët o prift? 
Pa ju shku ajo gjoja në ven, nuk sjell prifti lek në shpi - tha.

Kjo që thu ti e dashtun quhet *gjeopulitikë.* 

Kam vu bast me vedin sot, du me të dhanë PHD po elaboro çik.

----------


## Sa Kot

> Po flasim me variabla gjithnjë. Vlera të ndryshueshme. 
> 
> E di atë barcaletën e priftit? 
> I tha kojshia: Po e gjete ku e kam; para apo pas do të ta le i herë. Nëse nuk e gjen, do më japësh rrogën e muajit. 
> Dakort! prifti. 
> Ku e kam i thotë kjo? Para i thotë ky. 
> Del kjo e nxjerr, i doli para! 
> Muajin tjetër isoj. Ku e kam i thotë kjo? 
> Para! 
> ...


Hmmm...OK? Qesha.  :sarkastik:

----------

